# Máy hàn miệng túi FR900



## thietbihabac (17 Tháng chín 2021)

*Máy hàn miệng túi FR900* chủ yếu sử dụng để hàn miệng túi các loại sản phẩm đóng tay như: Bánh kẹo, cà phê, máy có hai loại vở inox và vỏ sơn tĩnh điện, chiều rộng đường hàn có thể thay đổi, chất lượng đường hàn đảm bảo không hở, không nhăn túi.

Công ty TNHH TM&XD công nghệ Hà Bắc xin giới thiệu đến quý khách sản phẩm Máy hàn miệng túi tự động FR900 một trong những dòng máy hàn công nghiệp phổ thông nhất hiện nay có khả năng hàn miệng túi nhanh giúp tiết kiệm điện và thời gian làm việc mang lại hiệu quả làm việc rất lớn.Công ty TNHH TM&XD công nghệ Hà Bắc chuyên nhập khẩu và phân phối chính hãng đảm bảo chất lượng với giá cạnh tranh nhất thị trường. Chúng tôi sẽ hướng dẫn vận hành loại Máy hàn miệng túi liên tục này và tư vấn cho quý vị cách kết hợp giữa hệ thống gia công của quý vị sao cho tối ưu hoá cao nhất năng suất lao động.







*Thông số kỹ thuật:*​
*Thông số kỹ thuật:*

Model : FR-900

Nguồn điện : AC220 – 240v/50Hz

Công suất : 500W

Tốc độ hàn : 0 – 16 m/phút

Khổ rộng đường hàn : 6 – 10 mm

Độ dày màng : 0.02 – 0.80 mm

Nhiệt độ hàn : 0 – 250℃

Trọng lượng sản phẩm : ≤3kgs

Kích thước máy : 880 x 410 x 385mm

Trọng lượng máy : 22kg.

*Hoạt động liên tục, năng suất cao*
- FR900 là dòng _*máy hàn miệng túi*_ cao cấp hơn các dòng máy hàn miệng túi dập tay và máy hàn miệng túi dập chân với thời gian hoạt động liên tục cho năng suất đóng gói rất cao có thể kết hợp với các dây chuyền hiện đại của các nhà máy đường, bánh kẹo, thực phẩm v.v…
- Máy hàn miệng túi FR900 có khung sườn chắc chắn, có thể hàn được 40 đến 50 gói sản phẩm/ phút

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:*

Công ty TNHH TM&XD công nghệ Hà Bắc

Địa chỉ : Số 6 – Ngõ 170 – Thạch Bàn – Long Biên – Hà Nội

Hotline: 0914638686 – 0982 811 839

Email: thietbihabac@gmail.com


----------

